
Which MacbookPro 13“ Processor, i5 or i7? - hoyer_io
I&#x27;m thinking about getting a new Macbook Pro and since I don&#x27;t have hard feelings about the touchbar, I wonder which model would get me the best bang for a buck:
2,5 GHz Dual‑Core Intel Core i7 (model without touchbar)
vs.
3,3 GHz Dual‑Core Intel Core i5 (model with touchbar)<p>They basically cost the same, they both have 2 cores, so which one would you pick and why?
======
CyberFonic
I think that the i7 has hyper-threading so for some apps might make use of the
4 effective threads. The i7 also has a larger cache but then it is
considerably slower. You would need to find some actual system benchmarks to
make a meaningful performance comparison if that is one of your criteria.

Personally I would go for the 3.3GHz i5. In my evaluation it is a more modern
system and thus would be upgradeable for a longer period.

~~~
hoyer_io
Thank you for your answer. Unfortunately I didn't find any benchmarks for
these two. What do you mean with "upgradeable for a longer period"? The
Macbook Pros aren't upgrade friendly at all unfortunately.

